# anybody have an idea on how to start modeling for bmw in local areas



## bimmermodel (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm wanting to become a BMW model so bad, for local BMW car shows! Anyone have sug

```

```
gestions on how this can be done ??:dunno:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

how about talking to some model agencies? I'm sure the local dealers, or BMW do not go out and hire their own, but rely on an agency to provide the models.


----------



## Teshi (Oct 30, 2009)

Easiest way, jump on Facebook, find as many local car shows etc, turn up and find out who runs em (easiest over Facebook) and drop em a message. Build up that way. Same with car clubs, its show season in the UK right now so you best bet is get in touch with them.

You got Players 5.0 in Sept or Santa Pod. Sadly both on the same day. Players 5.0 is more you modern day stance etc stuff but a mix of BMW and Dub or Santa Pod BMW day which is going to be mainly BMW. Players has more FB coverage so might be better starting with that. 

Drop me a message if you want more info. Other thing I would say, miles easier if you are over 18. There was a dude who was arrested for photographing a minor at car shows.


----------



## gabbiegage (Aug 26, 2012)

Actually you'd be surprised. My company owns dealerships and I was asked if I could get some of my girlfriends to model for a show once. I agree with the guy above. Go to a show and just be outgoing and find out who runs the show.


----------



## Eight Thirty (Jan 5, 2009)

lets see your face before we get models looking like "head twista's" models from bfest west 2011 i think?


----------

